# I created a speed cubing web app



## kashnote (May 14, 2021)

Hi all, a few months ago, I made a post showing off CubeDesk, a speed cubing timer made for desktop. Today, I'm announcing the web version! The benefits of the web version:

It's free
You can create an account and all of your data will stay in sync with all of your devices
Updates are instant and you don't have to worry about restarting your app to get new updates
If you're interested in checking it out, here is the link: https://app.cubedesk.io. If you want more info on the app, go to https://cubedesk.io

Right now, an invite code is needed to create an account. If you join the Discord server and send a message in #invite-codes (https://discord.gg/wdVbhDnsQV), either I or someone else will give you an invite code. I have the invite code system in place so that I don't overwhelm the servers as I gauge how much usage the app will have. I will remove it in a few weeks.

Here are some screenshots of the app:


----------



## abunickabhi (May 14, 2021)

kashg said:


> Hi all, a few months ago, I made a post showing off CubeDesk, a speed cubing timer made for desktop. Today, I'm announcing the web version! The benefits of the web version:
> 
> It's free
> You can create an account and all of your data will stay in sync with all of your devices
> ...


Really well designed website, https://cubedesk.io/#/

The only way to make an account on the app, is by the discord channel #invitecodes right?

Other than SCR, have you made any video explaining the features of this app?


----------



## kashnote (May 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Really well designed website, https://cubedesk.io/#/
> 
> The only way to make an account on the app, is by the discord channel #invitecodes right?
> 
> Other than SCR, have you made any video explaining the features of this app?



I think there are a couple of YouTube videos out there explaining more about the app. 

And yes, if you join the Discord channel and ping me in the #invite-codes channel, I'll send you an invite code!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Really well designed website, https://cubedesk.io/#/
> 
> The only way to make an account on the app, is by the discord channel #invitecodes right?
> 
> Other than SCR, have you made any video explaining the features of this app?


I made one


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

Amazing website! I switched to it!


----------



## CodingCuber (May 29, 2021)

kashg said:


> Hi all, a few months ago, I made a post showing off CubeDesk, a speed cubing timer made for desktop. Today, I'm announcing the web version! The benefits of the web version:
> 
> It's free
> You can create an account and all of your data will stay in sync with all of your devices
> ...


Very well designed app. Great job!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 29, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Very well designed app. Great hob!


yeah great hob


----------



## rubik2005 (May 29, 2021)

I've taught about drilling all my pll's to make them faster, but never got around to doing so. Now I have a new, amazing timer, AND I can improve my last layer in the same platform!!!! This is awesome. Thank you Kash.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have the "Confirm delete solves" option turned on, but the times are deleted before I even have the chance to confirm.

Edit: just realized that it doesn't actually delete, I just need to refresh to see the time again since they disappear after clicking the "x'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

Got a weird glitch.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's a 25.10 Ao5


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Got a weird glitch.
> View attachment 16029
> View attachment 16030
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's a 25.10 Ao5


it removed the DNF and the slowest solve
the mean of the 3 remaing solves =25.10633333333333

EDIT: I think it treats DNF as 0


----------



## FishyIshy (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm going to try it tomorrow, thanks!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm just going to be honest: I think that this is the best cubing app out currently. I love all of the little challenge features and I really think that you have truly out done your self. This is definitely my new timer!!


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 12, 2021)

Unfortunately I'm on mobile so it will be a while until I can get on it but judging from other things people sent, it looks great


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jun 15, 2021)

Hmmm, why do I get logged out everytime I shut off my laptop? And when I enter my credentials in, it says invalid credentials. I'm pretty sure this isn't the case because I save everything to Google boi. So, what's going on?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 19, 2021)

Everytime I do a stackmat solve, it enters the time in twice. How do I fix this?


----------



## PCCuber (Aug 19, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Everytime I do a stackmat solve, it enters the time in twice. How do I fix this?


Same with other other other people. Kashg is out of town and doesn't have his stackmat with him so he can't fix it until wednesday. (His words)





Join the CubeDesk Discord Server!​Check out the CubeDesk community on Discord - hang out with 396 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.
discord.gg
Btw here is cubedesk's discord. Things like this are discussed there.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 19, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Same with other other other people. Kashg is out of town and doesn't have his stackmat with him so he can't fix it until wednesday. (His words)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K thanks!


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow. This app looks much better than any other cubing apps I saw. I really hope it can be on mobile but I guess it won't be easy to put all that graphics in a tiny screen. Oh well, I'll just use a tablet.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 18, 2021)

The desktop mode on mobile actually works really well. Beside the fact the the touch input is not recognized for starting. That could be a temp solution for mobile support right? Browsers should not be that much of a problem and it'll not require full responsive Design yet. I mean as there's no space bar on mobile obviously.


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 18, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> The desktop mode on mobile actually works really well. Beside the fact the the touch input is not recognized for starting. That could be a temp solution for mobile support right? Browsers should not be that much of a problem and it'll not require full responsive Design yet. I mean as there's no space bar on mobile obviously.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Oct 18, 2021)

Try rotating the phone. I have found this works when other pages appear jumbled. Worth a try at least.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

This app reminds me of Discord for some reason.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 25, 2021)

Can I import times like in Cstimer?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Can I import times like in Cstimer?


Yes, you can.

Settings - Data - Import Data - Import from XXX.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 26, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Settings - Data - Import Data - Import from XXX.


Oooh thanks!!
Also is there a way to show ao1000s?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 26, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Oooh thanks!!
> Also is there a way to show ao1000s?


No, it only goes up to 250 sadly.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 15, 2022)

By now mobile really works well. I finally switched from cstimer.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 15, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> By now mobile really works well. I finally switched from cstimer.


Absolutely! The mobile layout is great.


----------

